# FULL ** "Adventures of....." ** Renamed Brisco County Jr western thread



## LiquidAtom (Mar 2, 2005)

Does anybody here play d20 westerns?   

I'm thinking about running a campaign loosley based on the Adventures of Brisco County Jr series.  I love that show.  I may have a couple of people intersted in playing.  Is there anyone else who would be interested in a pulp western rpg?

Which d20 western book would be more suited for this do you think?  OGL western, Sidewinder, or Deadlands?  I'm thinking Deadlands, since Bruce did the introduction for the original DL.

Here are the links to the Gunslinger Gallery and In Character thread.


----------



## LogicsFate (Mar 2, 2005)

I have never played a d20 western, yet I've been wanting to for a few years


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 2, 2005)

I've never watched the Brisco show, but I'm always up for a western game. I vote Sidewinder for the rules, it's working great in my campaign.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 2, 2005)

Yay Bruce Campbell!!  Well, I'm interested in taking a look.  I have NO idea about the rules that y'all are referring to though.  Clue me in, and I'll let ya know!

TZ


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 2, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> I have NO idea about the rules that y'all are referring to though.




Howdy, pardner!

The rules I mentioned are Sidewinder: Recoiled, by Dog House Rules. It's an awesome ruleset based off of D20 Modern. I highly recommend it. RPG Now has the PDF on sale right now for 1/2 price, $8.25 (!!!) for what I consider the best D20 product I have purchased since the Eberron book. 300 pages of great googley moogley goodness!

http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=2477&


----------



## JimAde (Mar 2, 2005)

Brisco County rocked.  I was so bummed that it didn't stay on longer.

Anyway, a friend of mine ran a Brisco-flavored Western game (in GURPS) and it was big fun.  So, to answer your title question, Yes I'd be interested. 

As I understand it (correct me if I'm wrong Bobitron) Sidewinder is straight-up Western, while Deadlands has magic and weirdness built in.  But since Sidewinder is built off d20 Modern, it should be easy to plug in any FX you want, right?


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 2, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Yay Bruce Campbell!!




Yep he's a bad@$$ actor.  My fave. of all time.



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> Brisco County rocked.  I was so bummed that it didn't stay on longer.




Me too, I bought all 27 episodes off of Ebay.  A really great, underwatched show. It's more awesome now than when it was originally out.  I think that was why it was cancelled, it was ahead of it's time.  Bobitron, if you have never watched the show I encourage you to pick it up from ebay.  It's the only way you will find it on DVD.  It was only released on VHS, back in 93-94.  Good times. As for Sidewinder, I've heard good things about it, but have never played it bfore.  I may check it out later though if everyone is leaning that way




			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> As I understand it (correct me if I'm wrong Bobitron) Sidewinder is straight-up Western, while Deadlands has magic and weirdness built in.  But since Sidewinder is built off d20 Modern, it should be easy to plug in any FX you want, right?




Yeah Deadlands has alot of magic from Huckters to the Blessed to Indian Shamans.  Plenty of weirdness too.  Harrowed, the manitou possessed ubdead.  Hanging Judges with pistols that never run empty.  Mad scientists making all sorts of stuff.  Very Brisco-ish if you will.  It's d20 now too.  I have the core book plus Ways of the Gun, Huckster, and Mad Science and Horrors of the Weird West for d20, and some other stuff for the 1st ed.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 3, 2005)

So who all has the Deadlands setting books and who all has the Sidewinder book? Either setting will be ok with me.  If it's in Deadlands it'll be toned down so as there is not quite very much magic stuff probably no Hucksters or Blessed or Shaman PCs.  Horrors will be few and far between.  If it's in Sidewinder I'll just throw in the needed stuff.  

The characters will probably be 2nd level with somewhat of a reputation.  I will most likely use the 86 point system.  Nothing above 18 nothing below 10.  Max hitpoints.

If you want to play let me know and I'll start a thread in the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 3, 2005)

LiquidAtom said:
			
		

> So who all has the Deadlands setting books and who all has the Sidewinder book?




I have to confess, I'm only interested in playing if we can use Sidewinder. I don't have the $ to buy a new book right now, and I don't feel it's fair to play if I don't have the rules. If it's Sidewinder, I'm in; if not, I leave it open for someone else, and I will watch the game with glee.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 3, 2005)

I've been wanting to buy the sidewinder game for a while now.  The only reason I didn't is I know no one who wants to play western styled RPGs.  (I finally got my game group into Superheroes).  So if the game goes with the sidewinder rules, I'd love to join and have the excuse to buy it.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 3, 2005)

I, too, would be very interested in playing if the game was being run with the Sidewinder: Recoiled rules.  While I have played Deadlands, and I own several of the classic Deadlands books, I do not own any of the Deadlands D20 books.  The Sidewinder rules are excellent and should serve well for a game of this sort.  I run my own Sidewinder game over on the Dog House Rules forums and would love a chance to actually play in a Sidewinder game.

Toric


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok well it looks like it's gonna be sidewinder rules.  I'll pick up the PDF from RPG Now this afternoon  and give it a look see.  Although I'd prefer DL since it has all the strangeness built in, I see no reason why this would not suffice.  

Please remember that I have not ran a game in some years and it will most likely take me a while to get into a groove.  Nonetheless I think this is gonna be a blast.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 3, 2005)

LiquidAtom said:
			
		

> I'll pick up the PDF from RPG Now this afternoon and give it a look see.




You won't regret it, it's a great value. The guys from DHR give great support as well.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 3, 2005)

Actually, the nice thing about not using DL is that the strangeness is not built into this game... I would actually see it as an advantage using Sidewinder because then no one knows, really, what it is you are throwing at the players.  In D&D, everyone knows Troll=fire and the players may be doing their best to role play their characters INTO finding out that fire damage is the only real effective way to defeat a troll and I've seen characters do some amazing things to try to demonstrate their RP but push that field to when their character can reasonably figure out that they need fire.

When you make up the strangeness yourself, none of the players will have a clue what you ultimately have and will actually have to approach it without player knowledge.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 3, 2005)

Yep.  Always easier to add than to subtract, as well.


----------



## Brad Hindman (Mar 3, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Howdy, pardner!
> 
> The rules I mentioned are Sidewinder: Recoiled, by Dog House Rules. It's an awesome ruleset based off of D20 Modern. I highly recommend it. RPG Now has the PDF on sale right now for 1/2 price, $8.25 (!!!) for what I consider the best D20 product I have purchased since the Eberron book. 300 pages of great googley moogley goodness!
> 
> http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=2477&




And of course, if your looking for a dead tree copy, Green Ronin's print edition of _Sidewinder: Recoiled_ is a great option.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 3, 2005)

LiquidAtom said:
			
		

> Yep he's a bad@$$ actor. My fave. of all time.



And what a chin!!



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> When you make up the strangeness yourself, none of the players will have a clue what you ultimately have and will actually have to approach it without player knowledge.



Look 'Detta, why don't you just come out and say it....CTHULHU!!  Just kidding.   Or am I? 

I agree with 'Detta wholeheartedly.  At least the lack of pretense adds to the drama of encountering said baddies in a non-fantasy setting.  So...what else do we have to cover?  Is the RG up?

TZ


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 3, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Look 'Detta, why don't you just come out and say it....CTHULHU!!  Just kidding.   Or am I?
> TZ



hahahah yeah... my first Cthulu game was by far the best...  (Though, I've not played a whole lot of CoC games.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 3, 2005)

Yep the Rogues Gallery is up.  

LiquidAtom's Adventures of.....Sidewinder Campaign




			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> And what a chin!!




Yeah I know!  I just picked the book up the day before yesterday.  Good read so far.  



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Actually, the nice thing about not using DL is that the strangeness is not built into this game... I would actually see it as an advantage using Sidewinder because then no one knows, really, what it is you are throwing at the players. In D&D, everyone knows Troll=fire and the players may be doing their best to role play their characters INTO finding out that fire damage is the only real effective way to defeat a troll and I've seen characters do some amazing things to try to demonstrate their RP but push that field to when their character can reasonably figure out that they need fire.
> 
> When you make up the strangeness yourself, none of the players will have a clue what you ultimately have and will actually have to approach it without player knowledge.




Very true.  That And I really don't want Hucksters and Shamans as PCs.  I'll save that for the bad guys.  I think it would take away the uniqueness from the out of ordinary stuff if it was in your face all the time.  

I think this is gonna be a pretty straight up western with a few quirks thrown in from time to time.  Hopefully it will be as fun as I'm imagining.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 4, 2005)

So... who's in the game? Me?  YAY!!!!! I'd like to thank the academy...  **Tears**


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 4, 2005)

Yep definately like the Sidewinder ruleset.  I think we made the right choice for the Brisco themed campain.  Deadlands has it's place, buit not quite what I wanted for this series.  Thanks for the good advice everyone.


While you guys are getting you're characters ready I'll be thinking up the first Episode and the overall plot for the Season.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 6, 2005)

Great! I'll get mine up tomorrow. No one has mentioned a concept yet, so I'm going to go with a gunslinger, Fast Hero.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 6, 2005)

OK one on the way.  Anyone else still intersted?


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 7, 2005)

*Ethan Sharpe*

Charismatic Hero 2

STR 10/±0
DEX 16/+3
CON 14/+2
INT 16/+3
WIS 12/±1
CHA 18/+4

Grit 16

Defense +4 (Charismatic +1, Dexterity +3) 
- Touch +7 (Charismatic +1, Dexterity +3)
- Flat-footed +1 (Charismatic +1)
- Mounted +7 (Charismatic +1, Dexterity +3)

Initiative +3
- +4 with [+1 equipment bonus for double-action revolver]

BAB +1
Melee Attacks: 
~Unarmed +1
~Pistol whip +1 (1d4 bludgeoning/Crit. 20)
~Improvised weapon +1 
Ranged Attacks:
~Colt Thunderer +5 (mastercraft grips +1, +1 BAB, +3 Dex) Dmg. 2d6/Crit. 20/Rng. 30ft./Rate S/Mag. 6 cyl./Size M
~Colt Lightning +4 (+1 BAB, +3 Dex) Dmg. 2d4/Crit. 20/Rng. 20ft/Rate S/Mag. 6 cyl./Size S

Saves:
Fortitude +4 (+2 Charismatic, +2 Con)
Reflex +5 (+2 Charismatic, +3 Dex)
Will +1 (+1 Wis)

Reputation +2
AP 
Wealth +16 (+3 Windfall feat, +6 Occupation, +6 starting, +1 Profession)
Allegiances: The Sharpe family, innocents, preserving the tribes

Starting Occupation: Idle Rich
Reputation bonus: +1
Wealth bonus: +6

Skills- 50 points
Balance +3
Bluff* +9 (5 ranks, +4 Cha)
Climb +0
Concentration +1
Craft (visual art)* +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int)
Craft (writing)* +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int) 
Diplomacy* +11 (5 ranks, +4 Cha, +2 Trustworthy) 
Disguise* +3
Escape Artist +3
Forgery +3
Gamble* +6 (5 ranks, +1 Wisdom, +2 Fast Talk if cheating))
Gather Information* +11 (5 ranks, +4 Cha, +2 Trustworthy)
Handle Animal* +3
Hide +3
Intimidate* +9 (5 ranks, +4 Cha)
Jump +0
Knowledge (business) +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int)
Knowledge (current events)* +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int)
Knowledge (popular culture)* +8 (5 ranks, +3 Int)
Knowledge (streetwise)* +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int)
Listen +1
Move Silently +3
Navigate +3
Operate Vehicle (watercraft) +3
Perform (stringed instruments)* +5 (1 rank, +4 Cha)
Profession* (Industrialist) +4 (2 ranks, +1 Wis, +1 Windfall)
Read/Write Language* (English, Spanish) 1
Research +3
Ride +4 (1 rank, +3 Dex)
Search +3
Sense Motive +1
Sleight of Hand +3
Speak Language* (English, Spanish) 1
Spot +1
Survival +1
Swim +0
Treat Injury +1

Feats –
Simple Weapons Proficiency (automatic)
Personal Firearms Proficiency (starting feat)
Windfall (starting feat)
Trustworthy (+2 on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks)

Talents –
Fast Talk (gain bonus equal to Charismatic level on attempts to deceive while using Bluff, Diplomacy, or Gamble)


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks good so far, Bobitron. If you want you can go ahead and post him here


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 7, 2005)

I've gotten the book and am reading through it.  So far, it looks like I want to work into the advanced class of Rifleman (a young hotshot hitting the wild west) or a Priest (But I was thinking of an indian shaman... problem with that is, there are several of the class' abilities that require people to be of the same faith... and so I'd lose out there... but that's what I'm considering.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 7, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I've gotten the book and am reading through it.  So far, it looks like I want to work into the advanced class of Rifleman (a young hotshot hitting the wild west) or a Priest (But I was thinking of an indian shaman... problem with that is, there are several of the class' abilities that require people to be of the same faith... and so I'd lose out there... but that's what I'm considering.





Ok take your time.  I'm still looking over everything myself.  I really haven't had time to sit down and get into it very much this weekend.  Hopefully this week I'll be able to.


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Ok*

Looks like you have a good start. Are we all bounty hunters or alike? This is quite new to me and feel free to email me anything I might need to know. 

Later

TK-421


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 8, 2005)

Ah cr@p, Bobitron, that's what i was going to do (Idle Rich) hotshot soon to become a rifleman (I had given up on the indian shaman thing)

uh... maybe we could be brothers?  Aaron and Ethan Sharpe?

How are we doing wealth?  I dislike the wealth system of d20 modern and was hoping for the "cold hard cash" method... but of course, I'll do which ever you prefer.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 8, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> uh... maybe we could be brothers?  Aaron and Ethan Sharpe?




That sounds great! I could change my guy to Charismatic Hero to give you a better shot at Rifleman. I was torn between a fast-talkin' slippery easterner and a gunslinger anyhow, so that would suit Ethan just fine.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 8, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> How are we doing wealth?  I dislike the wealth system of d20 modern and was hoping for the "cold hard cash" method... but of course, I'll do which ever you prefer.




I really prefer the cold hard cash method myself.  2d4 plus all applicable bonuses from the windfall feat, occupation, and so on. 

I'm going to be out of town for a couple of days, but when I get back I'll start the intro.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 8, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> That sounds great! I could change my guy to Charismatic Hero to give you a better shot at Rifleman. I was torn between a fast-talkin' slippery easterner and a gunslinger anyhow, so that would suit Ethan just fine.





OH!  Actually I was thinking of going the dedicated hero route and getting the rifleman advanced class a level later than everyone else... but I don't mind going the fast hero route.  Either way works for me (I was thinking with the dedicated route, he'd be a little less impulsive and act as a bit of a "let's think about this" effect on his younger brother).  I certainly don't mind getting the Fast hero... its a good class...  So,  you don't have to change anything unless you really want to.  

The impulsive action brother and the fast talking, slippery brother
or the impulsive gunfighter brother and the wiser "lets make a plan" brother.

either way is grand by me 

Oh and cool on the cold hard cash method.  I like that better.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 8, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> The impulsive action brother and the fast talking, slippery brother
> or the impulsive gunfighter brother and the wiser "lets make a plan" brother.




How about the impulsive, fast talking, slippery brother and the wiser "lets make a plan" rifleman brother?

I think I will switch to Charismatic, I like this idea.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow, Bobitron And Vendetta ride together!!  All of my wildest ENWorld dreams have come true!!!  

TZ

ps- I'm thinking either a ham-sized fisted Tough guy, or a do-good Mormon preacher man.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 8, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Wow, Bobitron And Vendetta ride together!!



Welcome to our little bit o' fun. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm actually glad now that you wanted to go with the charismatic hero on this, Bobitron.  I've been thinking about my character and was thinking that perhaps our characters' father is rather old fashioned... Aaron is the second born son and their father's "empire" will be left to the eldest boy.  This boy (any name ideas for him?) Is intelligent, athletic and charismatic, everything that he needs to be to make the poor second son a bit envious and jealous, knowing the first born will get everything.  While Aaron wont have a hard life (in fact, a life of ease considering he's on good terms with both father and older brother) but can't accept this possition and wishes desperately to prove himself every bit the man his eldest brother is.  This is part of what spurs him on into the wild west where opportunities can be had by anyone willing to take the chances involved.  I'm thinking the Fast Hero fits this more, but dedicated still might work.

I'm thinking that Ethan, who's been used to being the "baby" and learned to get by on his charisma to get the attention everyone needs, is probably just like you described, impuslive too.  He probably thinks Aaron's plan sounds fun and exciting and, not really thinking about it, decides to join up and head west... which has probably been how he's lived his whole life...

You know... dedicated hero might work too... suggestions?

D@MN, I'm really getting into this   I can't wait


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 8, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> He probably thinks Aaron's plan sounds fun and exciting and, not really thinking about it, decides to join up and head west...




That sounds great to me. I think Fast or Dedicated could both work fine. Maybe take Dedicated and leave Fast open for someone more interested in playing a pistol packin' two handed gunslinger?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 8, 2005)

Liquid Atom,

In your first post in this thread you said you had a couple of people interested already and were looking for more.  Then a bunch of us replied that we were interested.  Did all of us that responded get into the game?  If so, I'll have a character ready soon.  Still looking through my book trying to decide which direction to go.

Toric


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah... not sure which way I want to go with Aaron; fast or dedicated.  I guess I could let people decide when they choose for themselves... but if I don't see characters soon, I'll have to burst out with a choice because I'm getting excited about this.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 9, 2005)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Liquid Atom,
> 
> In your first post in this thread you said you had a couple of people interested already and were looking for more.  Then a bunch of us replied that we were interested.  Did all of us that responded get into the game?  If so, I'll have a character ready soon.  Still looking through my book trying to decide which direction to go.
> 
> Toric




Yep everyone is in.  TK-421 is one of the friends of mine who wanted to play.  Everyone here that wants to be in, is in.  I think that with you, Vendetta, Bobitron, Taitzu52, and YK-421 we have enough, so I'm gonna mark this campaign FULL!!!!

I'm not home yet, so the intro is still forthcoming.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 9, 2005)

I think I'll have to go with the fast hero for my rifleman.  The -4 penalty to fire a rifle and provoking an AoO  for adjacent villains is kind of ugly when that first level of rifleman will get rid of it.  Still not decided on that yet... just lobbing out a thought I had while sitting on the john browsing through the Recoiled book


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 9, 2005)

OK, changed Ethan over to charismatic.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey guys I'm back home now.   Look for the intro to be posted by Sat at the latest.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm torn between Fast and Dedicated.  I was hoping to see a couple of characters pop up here so I could chose based on what others want to play because both concepts work for my character idea.  

Anyway... what I have settled on is a new name...

J. Arden Sharpe, second of the Sharpe brothers.  (For some reason, the name Aaron just didn't click with me after the initial posting of it)

Bobitron, if you want to email me to kick around some backstory for our characters, I'd certainly be open to that.  rahjr2k@hotmail.com


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 11, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I'm torn between Fast and Dedicated.  I was hoping to see a couple of characters pop up here so I could chose based on what others want to play because both concepts work for my character idea.
> 
> Anyway... what I have settled on is a new name...
> 
> ...





I like the background story you and Bobitron have so far.  J. Arden Sharpe is a little catchier that just Aaron.  It will save a little confusion too, as there is gonna be a NPC a little later on named - Aaron Viva.  If you watched the Brisco series you'll know who I'm talking about.

Oh and I found the Brisco theme, let me know if you guys want a copy of it.  Also what should we use as the name of our campaign?  "Adventures of ....." seems a little too singular.

Don't forget you can go ahead and post your characters here


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 11, 2005)

Much like Vendetta, I'm torn.  The Tough Hero, "Cleveland" Simms would be a fun two-fisted type, but there's a Dedicated Hero floating around in my head too.  Moroni Johnson, Mormon missionnary would be an interesting departure (and some comic relief).  Anyone wanna weigh in?

TZ


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 11, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Bobitron, if you want to email me to kick around some backstory for our characters, I'd certainly be open to that.




I'll get an email out to you as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 11, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna weigh in?
> 
> TZ




With your fantastic writing skills, I'd love to see the missionary. That could lead to some great fun.

Yeah, so I'm a taitzu fanboy. Sue me.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, I have to agree with you Bobitron......hehe. And if you like me, you'll love Vendetta!

I just want to be clear that if I do the missionary, I'm not calling open season for Mormon jokes a la South Park.  I just like referring to "him" as The Holy Father, and aside from the occasional blurb about my rights for an extra wife(timely topic for the late 1800's), he'll be fairly generically Christian.  Just want to be clear that I'm not bashing.

TZ


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 11, 2005)

Great! Looking forward to it.

Well, Vendetta, if he's going to play the Dedicated, maybe you should go for the Fast Hero.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 11, 2005)

So true... but come on... Cleveland?  HECK YEAH!!!  That rocks HAHAHAHAHA

I've actually been leaning toward fast hero and will probably go ahead and post him up tonight

Adventures of J. Arden Sharpe would be a great name


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 11, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Adventures of J. Arden Sharpe would be a great name




Hahaha  

I'm writing up a family history as I post this. I'll email it to you when I finish.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 11, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> So true... but come on... Cleveland?  HECK YEAH!!!  That rocks HAHAHAHAHA



Wow, it's like parents vying for their child's affection!  hehe

Either way, I can't post a character until Sunday or Monday when I can sit with the rules in front of me.  So keep on with the keep on this weekend, and you'll see my character up soon.

TZ


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 11, 2005)

The missionary character probably has more potential for interesting RP ideas  (I myself was thinking of an Indian shaman type that has a degree of the same RP potential) but man,  you have to love a character named Cleveland Simms 
hahahahah


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 11, 2005)

I must admit, the real reason I'm going Mormon here is a blatant steal from another amazing western RPG.  Please Google "Dogs in the Vineyard" if you're interested in knowing more.

TZ


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 11, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> I must admit, the real reason I'm going Mormon here is a blatant steal from another amazing western RPG.  Please Google "Dogs in the Vineyard" if you're interested in knowing more.
> 
> TZ




Wow, that looks pretty cool. Kind of reminds me of my other game, "Gloria e Flamae Solei", but set in the Old West. By the way, taitzu, if you want the frist alternate spot in that game, it's yours. 

Do you own that book?


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 11, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Wow, that looks pretty cool. Kind of reminds me of my other game, "Gloria e Flamae Solei", but set in the Old West. By the way, taitzu, if you want the frist alternate spot in that game, it's yours.



Awesome, put me on the list.  Sorry that I missed out in the first place.  One thing d20 doesn't have enough of is mock religious fanaticism!



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Do you own that book?



Not yet, still bumming off of a friend.  I'll be picking up the Mother Lode of indie games at Origins in a couple months.  That one tops the list, along with De Profundis, Donjon, Little Fears, and My Life With Master(!).  And now, back to Westerns........


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 11, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Awesome, put me on the list.  Sorry that I missed out in the first place.  One thing d20 doesn't have enough of is mock religious fanaticism!




I tried to recruit you in the thread title for a couple days, but it filled up pretty quickly. Sorry you missed it.



			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Not yet, still bumming off of a friend.




Hmmm... seems kind of pricey for 100 pages softcover, but maybe I'll pick up the pdf after I buy the Iron Kingdoms World Guide, Dundjinni, and that online chat gaming software I can't remember the name of. Thanks for the recommendation. If you do recommend it, that is...


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey guys do any of you know of a cheap (or free) program I can use to make old western city maps?


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 12, 2005)

LiquidAtom said:
			
		

> Hey guys do any of you know of a cheap (or free) program I can use to make old western city maps?




Nope. I'm seriously considering buying Dundjinni. If you look in my Bad Moon thread, you will see that my cartography skills need all the help I can get.

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2062552&postcount=91


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 12, 2005)

Lol, looks like my work!!!  What program did you use?

Check out the first of a three part intro over in the IC thread. Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 12, 2005)

LiquidAtom said:
			
		

> Lol, looks like my work!!!  What program did you use?




Gotta love Paint.  



			
				LiquidAtom said:
			
		

> Check out the first of a three part intro over in the IC thread. Let me know what you think of it.




Already read it! Looks like this will be fun. 

I'm going to continue working on some background stuff over the weekend, but I forgot my earlier document at my work computer.  :\


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 12, 2005)

Sweet!  The IC thread... I'll have J. Arden Sharpe up in the next couple hours, sir.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 12, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Gotta love Paint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's pretty darn good if you used paint!!!



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Sweet!  The IC thread... I'll have J. Arden Sharpe up in the next couple hours, sir.




Excellent!!!


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Vendetta! Let me give a brief overview of what I had in mind for the Sharpe family history.

Grandfather emigrated from England in to start a machining business in Boston, and eventually won a lucrative contract with the newly formed Cunard line, performing most of the maintenance on this side of the pond. Once Grandfather dies, Father took over the business and expanded, helping Samuel Colt and Eli Whitney Jr. with the new manufacturing plant in Hartford. The family has been very successful, and now owns a series of factories up and down the East coast making everything from tin cans to steam engines.

I have a deeper history at work with dates and more info. I'll post it on Monday. I think your ideas about the older brother taking over the business are great, it gives a good hook to get Arden out West. Ethan always liked Arden more than *insert older brother's name here* anyways, so he jumped at the chance to travel after finishing his studies at Yale. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 12, 2005)

LiquidAtom said:
			
		

> That's pretty darn good if you used paint!!!




Haha, thanks, I suppose.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 12, 2005)

Sounds great, Bobitron... I'm behind... just now getting started on the character though I should get it finished up pretty soon.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 12, 2005)

OK, here is the prelim on my character.  we have 2d4 to roll for starting wealth, how do we resolve that?

*Name:* J. Arden Sharpe _(J stands for Jonathan)_
*Race:* Human
*Class:* Fast Hero
*Level:* 2
*Gender:* Male
*Size:* Medium
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Blonde
*Height:* 5’9”
*Weight:* 175 lbs
*Starting Occupation:* Idle Rich

*Initiative*: +4
*Reputation:* 1
*Wealth Bonus:* +6

*Armor Class: 18* . . (10+ 0 Armor) . . (+4 Dex) . . (+4Def. Bonus)
_*FF*: 10_
_*Touch*: 17_

*Base Speed*: 30

*Base Attack Bonus*: +1
*Melee Attack*: +2 (+1 BAB, +1 Str)
*Ranged Attack*: +5 (+1 BAB, +4 Dex)

*Grit (Max):* 18 . . . *Current:* 18

*ABILITIES*
*STR*: . *12* . . .+1 (12 pts)
*DEX*: . *18 * . . +4 (18 pts)
*CON*: . *12 * . . +1 (12 pts)
*INT*: . .*16* . . ,+3 (16 pts)
*WIS*: . *18 * . . +4 (18 pts)
*CHA*: . *10 * . . +0 (10 pts)

SAVING THROWS
*SAVE * . . . *Total * . *Base * . *Mod*
*Fortitude*: .+*1 * . . .+0 . . +1 
*Reflex*: . . +*6 * . . . +2 . . +4 
*Will*: . . . . +*4 * . . .+0 . . +4 

FEATS
1st Far Shot
1st Gun play
2nd Personal Firearms proficiency

TALENTS
Evasion

CLASS SKILLS
*Balance*: +*6 * . (+2 Ranks) . (+4 Dex)
*Escape Artist*: +*6 * . (+2 Ranks) . (+4 Dex)
*Hide*: +*9 * . (+5 Ranks) . (+4 Dex)
*Move Silently*: +*9 * . (+5 Ranks) . (+4 Dex)
*Ride*: +*9 * . (+5 Ranks) . (+4 Dex)
*Slight of Hand*: +*9 * . (+5 Ranks) . (+4 Dex)
*Tumble*: +*9 * . (+5 Ranks) . (+4 Dex)
*Knowledge; Business (Idle Rich): +7* . (+4 Ranks) . (+3 Int)

CROSS-CLASS SKILLS
*Listen*: +*6 * . (+2 Ranks) . (+4 Wis)
*Spot*: +*6 * . (+2 Ranks) . (+4 Wis)


LANGUAGES SPOKEN
English


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 12, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> We have 2d4 to roll for starting wealth, how do we resolve that?




I wasn't certain about that either; I just took six.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 12, 2005)

Six would be great


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey guys are any of you planning on making a straight up fast hero gunslinger?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 13, 2005)

Since I have been agonizing over what direction to go with my character, I would be willing to go Fast Hero/Gunslinger but I thought that someone mentioned doing one earlier in the thread.  Bobitron, maybe?  

Toric


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 13, 2005)

Yeah, but bobitron changed to a charismatic hero, fast talker.

I'm a fast hero rifleman.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeah, I'm pretty settled on Charismatic.

Call me Bob, guys.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 14, 2005)

I'll go for the Fast Hero/Gunslinger then.  I'll try to have something ready to go later today or tomorrow.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 15, 2005)

OK, now I'm officially stalling.  This .pdf is friggin' huge!!  I'll have my character up shortly after my eyes readjust.

TZ


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 15, 2005)

"Y'all best be gittin' on wit them characters, pardners."  Arden growls in his best western drawl


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 15, 2005)

Here's my take on the Sharpe family, Vendetta.

Ethan Sharpe

“Who am I, you ask? Well, sit down and grab yourself a whiskey, and I’ll tell you a tale of the Sharpe family. We emigrated to these United States back in 1830, with my grandfather, Elliot Sharpe, leading the way. He had some money from the coal business back in Old Blighty, but wanted to take a crack at breaking into the colonies. Grandfather made a fortune after he opened a machining business in Boston, making engine parts for the newly founded Cunard line. By 1847, both the Hermann and Washington steamships were providing a transatlantic service regularly, and Sharpe Machine Parts was providing most of the mechanical support on this side of the pond. My Grandfather passed in 1850, leaving the business to my father, Mr. Gerald Sharpe. My father began expanding the business, hooking up with Eli Whitney, Jr. and Samuel Colt to make machinery for the new Colt's Patent Fire Arms Mfg. Co. in Hartford. It might have been the best move my Pa ever made. Old Sam Colt said "There is nothing that can't be produced by machine.", and my family played a little part in making that dream come true. My father doesn’t spend much time in machinery shops anymore. It gets easier to make money when you’ve got money, he always said. He now owns a series of factories up and down the east coast, making everything from tin cans to screw propellers and double-expansion steam engines.

My oldest brother James was born in 1848. Arden followed shortly after, and I came along in 1855. James was always father’s favorite; intelligent and business sharp in a way neither of us will ever be. I doubt Arden will ever have a tough life; he and James have gotten along pretty well. But there has always been a sore point between them. James is due to inherit the Sharpe empire once Father, bless his soul, passes. Seems that Arden has always held a bit of a grudge about that. He’s always been a bit desperate to prove to Father that he’s the equal of James. I don’t know if this plan to head west is really where his answers lie, but it does give me a chance to get out of New England. I was starting to get bored now that I’ve finished school at Yale.”


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 16, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> OK, now I'm officially stalling.  This .pdf is friggin' huge!!  I'll have my character up shortly after my eyes readjust.
> 
> TZ





Yeah I know it's monstrous!!!  I have to get the hardback.  It's too hard to navigate on .pdf.  Everyone feel free to take your time.  I'm not in a big rush.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 16, 2005)

I AM, D@MN IT!!!

hehehe

I bought the soft cover version and paid a pretty penny for it (especially when the bank had dropped $80 in fees on me that I didn't know about leaving me with $3 less than I needed to purchase the book... so I went into the negative and didn't know why... #(*$#@(*&@*#%%^#%$#&*$*#

Com'mon ya varmins, git ta gittin on!


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 16, 2005)

Quick question, pards.  What states and cities are you're guys in?  Are the Sharpe brothers on their way out west or are they already there?  Look for a follow up to the previous intro post by friday.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 16, 2005)

Actually, Bob and I still need to discuss it.  Maybe they ride in that morning..., not sure... and doubly not sure how to write his accent for the easterner in the wild west days... heh


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 16, 2005)

LiquidAtom said:
			
		

> Quick question, pards.  What states and cities are you're guys in?



I'm not sure of the timeline here, so I'll wing it.  Bro. Moroni Johnson obviously has connections with the Great Salt Lake of Utah, but would originally hail from back East.  Western New York state born, but probably moved around the Ohio area before moving out west.

See, I'm getting there.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 16, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Actually, Bob and I still need to discuss it.  Maybe they ride in that morning..., not sure... and doubly not sure how to write his accent for the easterner in the wild west days... heh




That sounds fine to me. We could ride into town and all start fresh as long as you are willing to get us all together, LiquidAtom.

Vendetta, anything you want to add or change in the family history?


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 16, 2005)

Uh oh... I never got that email, Bobitron.  Could you send it again?It never came through.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 16, 2005)

Actually, I posted it on here on page two.



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Here's my take on the Sharpe family, Vendetta.
> 
> Ethan Sharpe
> 
> ...


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey, that is fantastic.  I missed it somehow.  I saw your summary but must have missed this updated version during the database updates or something.  Anyway, that first person narrative is great and really sets up our characters.  I'm tempted to not write up something just so Ole Arden doesn't come out sounding like a bitter little spoiled rich boy LOL (Which, he probably is)


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 17, 2005)

I posted my character sheet in the Rogues Gallery thread.  He's done except for gear and background.  We're using the Cold Hard Cash option, correct?  Do we just take 6 for the 2d4 roll, add it to Wealth bonus received for Occupation and Profession and multiply by 20 for starting cash?  Or is there some other method we are using?


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 17, 2005)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> I posted my character sheet in the Rogues Gallery thread.  He's done except for gear and background.  We're using the Cold Hard Cash option, correct?  Do we just take 6 for the 2d4 roll, add it to Wealth bonus received for Occupation and Profession and multiply by 20 for starting cash?  Or is there some other method we are using?





Just took a look, everything looks good!  Yep we're using the cold hard cash option.  I believe the other guys took six.  Just add in your wealth modifiers multipy it and you're set.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 18, 2005)

OK, so I meant.....THIS Sunday.  Yeah, that's the ticket.  

OK, I'm still reading when I can here guys, character will be birthed soon.  Question, how close to Sidewinder canon are we going, meaning, how close to real American history (or even the drek they teach in school) are we getting as well?


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 18, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> OK, so I meant.....THIS Sunday.  Yeah, that's the ticket.
> 
> OK, I'm still reading when I can here guys, character will be birthed soon.  Question, how close to Sidewinder canon are we going, meaning, how close to real American history (or even the drek they teach in school) are we getting as well?




Fairly close but with a few quirks.  I think most of the guys prefered a more historic setting. But when you least expect it.........


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 18, 2005)

AAAAAAHHH  I double posted!!!!  Sorry


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 18, 2005)

LiquidAtom said:
			
		

> AAAAAAHHH  I double posted!!!!  Sorry




BEST POST EVER!

I agree with sticking to the historical west, with a twist of extra heroism and making some myth real. It will make the baddies we go against who are a bit... ummm... warped seem even more strange.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 18, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> BEST POST EVER!
> 
> I agree with sticking to the historical west, with a twist of extra heroism and making some myth real. It will make the baddies we go against who are a bit... ummm... warped seem even more strange.




Lol, thanks.  I try.  

What are some things you guys would like to do in this campaign?


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 24, 2005)

IT'S UP!!!!

Thanks for your patience.  And a special thanks to Vendetta for allowing me to steal his formatting, and not giving me the *SMITE!!*

Please, please, please feel free to give him the red pen, this is not a game that I'm familiar with.  Soon I WILL post his background and equipment, and then we all can......

Ride.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 24, 2005)

woot!


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 28, 2005)

My computer seems to finally be dead now.
I'm going to be unable to post as regularly as I once had due to this major inconvience.  That PoS computer grrr grrr grrr...

anyway, I will still be running and playing games... just a bit slower is all 
I'm sorry about this.  I hope that in three weeks that I'll get a paycheck that I can devote to buying new computer gear to build a new rig.  Keep your fingers crossed for me, please.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 28, 2005)

Best of luck, Vendetta!


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 28, 2005)

So help me out here in writing my background.  Is there any set date when the game starts?  That'd help me sort through where and when my character was born and such.  Also, I can come up with whre I'm from (the East), but where we be starting the game?  My character has come to town X, via Salt Lake, and something happenned between the hither and yon to make him a "hero".  Ideas?


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 30, 2005)

Good luck to you with the computer Vendetta.

Sorry I've been so....lazy with the posting and updates everyone.  I've been really busy this month with work and such.  That and I'm waiting for my buddt TK-421 to get his character finished.  He had to have his gamestore order Sidewinder for him.

Taitzu, I'm not sure as the exact date.  I originally wanted to keep it kind of ambiguous.  If I had to be exact I'd say 1879.  The starting point in the game is going to be Denver, CO.  As for the "hero" bit you could have had your character save some Mormon  travellers from the natives by converting them after a display of "otherworldy" influence.  From what I've heard the natives believed in "medicine" like that.  Just an idea.....


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 30, 2005)

Actually, I was thinking that I would rip off the Clint Eastwood movie, "Unforgiven", except that Moroni was never a cold hearted killer, quite the opposite.  Losing my family to bandits on the frontier is what is driving me to take action against injustice. That would give me motivation, and less baggage, but still acting like a pious, family man, in search of redemption in the open frontier.  Woof!  I sure can bust out some cliches, can't I?
More to come.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 31, 2005)

LOl, yeah, but when they work - they work.  That actually sounds pretty good.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 2, 2005)

Excuse me for going off topic, LiquidAtom. 

taitzu, can you check out my Eberron game in OOC? Thanks.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 4, 2005)

Alrighty!!!  My totally canned background is edited into the RG, and although I'd like to reserve the right to a final edit, I'm ready to ride.

I've left things open for my starting point, but I'd like to be from close by.  A pious widower who moved to town to start over.

So are we still going to roll with this?  Vendetta's computer problems, and my lack of expedience haven't killed the momentum, have they?  Bob's still with us (of course), so how close are we?

TZ


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah, I'm still in. I think the pace might be an issue if it gets too quick, but it doesn't seem to be a concern.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey guys.  Yep we're just about set.  TK-421's character is just about ready to post.  We should be starting pretty soon.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 5, 2005)

no worries... computer is still dead but I've been pretty much able to get online with no problems.  I'm game


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 12, 2005)

*bump*, still chomping at the bit.

TZ


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 20, 2005)

I think I'm going to give this another day, and pull out if there isn't any activity on LiquidAtom's part. This game is keeping me from joining other games I'm interested in, and while I would love to play in it, I can't say with confidence that a) it will start soon, or b) if it does start, it will run smoothly and consistently.

I'm sure I'll see you guys again soon, TZ and VD (Vendetta, not Venereal Disease, honestly  ). I hope I get a chance to play with you guys in the near future.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 20, 2005)

Yeah, me(TZ), BT, and VD  are all pretty active here and on other forums.  I can virtually guarantee a game with all three of us will be as active as you can handle it. Sorry I can't speak for all, I've never played with the rest of you, but I'd love the opportunity.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 20, 2005)

I think its a dead game, but I keep checking


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 14, 2005)

It is dead and we know it... but if for some reason someone resurects it, please email me at rahjr2k@hotmail.com because I'm deleting it from my subscriptions... gotta clean house on all these dead subscriptions


----------

